# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Working on some images.  There may be some inconsistencies with icons and gradients

## Robbie

Doing some changes to the post icons and gradients.  Switching to PNG and cleaning up some stuff...The new post icons are placeholders and haven't fully propagated yet.  They don't look right yet, and I'm hoping to finish them up tomorrow night...BUT...if someone gets bored and wants to make the following 60x15 png images that represent the following:

Post
Help!
Info
Link
Map
Question
Tutorial
WIP
Praise

(And any other's you can think would be useful), go for it.  If I like them, I'll use em...but make them somewhat consistent  :Wink:

----------


## ChickPea

Is it just text on a transparent background you need? Or do you need the brown-ish colour included?

----------


## Robbie

Well, before they were ugly beveled button like things with shadowed text on them. Very early 2000s looking, lol. I was going to modernized them a little but first I had to convert them to png. I took the same background and font and font color and made up the ones you see now without the bevels. But I don't like 'em. Lol. I decided I didn't like 'em after I made the change to Png and ran out of time before I had to get to bed. 

They can be anything really, just not those horrible bevelled buttons. And I'd like them to kinda match the site. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Robbie

Good news, I figured out why the default post icon was showing the ugly old image...AND I fixed it...now back to making attractive post icons.  Or should I just get rid of them?

----------


## Mouse

It depends how minimalist you want to be  :Smile: 

Being the person that I am, I don't particularly like change all that much, and being as old as I am, I'm actually rather fond of those nasty bevelled buttons... but that's just me being sentimental for a vanishing age!  LOL

----------


## ChickPea

Well, I gave it a bash, but I dunno. Think I'm trying to do too much with too little space. I've uploaded an image showing a mockup. Not sure about the font, but it's hard to find one that's narrow yet still legible at a small size.

I haven't created individual PNGs because I don't know if this is what you want. Either way, it was a lot of fun making them.  :Smile: 

EDIT: the font was bugging me, so I tried again with my favourite mapping font. I've put another set of icons at the right, but not in the mockup. Don't know if they're as legible tho.

----------


## Robbie

I love it! All of them! I can't decide! 

Also, I added a discuss icon to the list when you weren't looking, lol. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## ChickPea

OK, did another mockup and added a discuss button (on the right-hand column anyway). League Gothic font on the left. Antiquarian font on the right.

----------


## Robbie

I think I like the one on the right more, even though its a little harder to read. The plainer font is a little too simple for my tastes. Maybe bold the one on the right a little more if you can. But I love it! 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Edward

working with ChickPea's style, I tried some other fonts out.
Question and Tutorial are just going to be problematic I think.

First one and last one are from ChickPea's previous example.

----------


## Mouse

I just had in idea you may/may not like, triggered by looking at all the wonderful variations on a theme.  

How about doing away with the words?  They are all different lengths and its hard to find one font that suits them all.  You could go with the symbols then, but just a tad bigger and therefore even clearer.  Would that be better do you think?  

(I'm starting to squint to read what the words say)

----------


## waldronate

Where's the Comic Sans? Where's the blinking animations? Why are you taking away the 90s?

Maybe I should get some sleep...

----------


## J.Edward

> I just had in idea you may/may not like, triggered by looking at all the wonderful variations on a theme.  
> 
> How about doing away with the words?  They are all different lengths and its hard to find one font that suits them all.  You could go with the symbols then, but just a tad bigger and therefore even clearer.  Would that be better do you think?  
> 
> (I'm starting to squint to read what the words say)


The problem with just symbols is that the icon space is 60x15 pixels... so the symbols can only be made 'bigger' by elongating them.
Can't be made any 'taller', unless we can change the icon size. It's often one of the challenges with UI icon/button design.
Otherwise, I would agree with you.

----------


## Mouse

How about taking them out of the box and using the full HxW of the available space...  or In this case, taking them out of the circle?  A couple of pixels top and bottom is quite a lot larger if you are only starting with 15.  They are already on the same coloured background as the local environment.

(Sorry Waldronate.  I know how you feel!)

EDIT: Chickpea's graphics are really nice, but they could be noticeably larger if they didn't have to so very carefully avoid touching the edge by a couple of pixels in all directions.

----------


## snodsy

> working with ChickPea's style, I tried some other fonts out.
> Question and Tutorial are just going to be problematic I think.
> Attachment 85920
> First one and last one are from ChickPea's previous example.



Nice variety of fonts JE !  

I like Alexander Quill for it's legibility, uniqueness, and it captures the more fantasy/historical feel of the site.

Halis R would be my second, probably more legible than Alex Quill.

Garibaldi could work but would like to see Tutorial/Question less tracking (kerning)  to see if it works.

Thanks!

----------


## ChickPea

Agree with Snodsy. Alexander Quill is my fav of those posted.

I tried another couple of fonts. Haven't got time now to create the mockup, so I'm just uploading the buttons. Tried to get something a bit more decorative, but don't know if these are any better.

----------


## Robbie

I like the one on the left a lot. Enough to even call it if no one sharply disagrees. 

I tried making them a different size and they just scale the row in an awkward way. They can be any size but they only look good at 15 px tall. They can be wider though. If 65 or even 70 would work better that's fine too. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Robbie

Actually, I quite like Alexander Quill as well...I dunno...I'll let you guys decide...zip up the pngs and I'll upload whichever...If you want to widen it a little so it fits better thats just fine too.

----------


## ChickPea

J.Edward will need to finish them if we're going for Alexander Quill. It's not a free font and I don't have it. You OK with that, J?

----------


## Robbie

If it's not free are we allowed to use it? 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Edward

Yeah, sorry - didn't see this - ChickPea, if you can post a zip of the buttons you made then I will do the text with a.quill and then post them up for Robbie.

Robbie - If I do them as pngs where the text is part of an image, then yes, we can use a.quill.

----------


## Robbie

Ahhhh, sweet. Yeah, also I'm very open to any other icons, gradients, and imagery that's part of the site design that you all would like to see improved upon. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Robbie

ChickPea?  You got those images?  If possible, I'd like to get em up soon...they're awesome

----------


## ChickPea

Give me quarter of an hour. Just got home.

----------


## Robbie

Ohhh. You work for a living? What? You mean Twitter for the guild and cl isn't your day job? 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## ChickPea

Actually it was a 27 mile bike ride after work. The rest is a piece of cake compared to that!  :Razz: 

File is attached. Hope all OK.

Guild Buttons.zip

EDIT: I should clarify that I've attached blank buttons for J to insert the text with his font, so paging J.....

EDIT2: New files attached. Original file named 'Guild Buttons' is 60px wide and the zips below are 65 and 70. 

70px.zip
65px.zip

----------


## Robbie

J you're up then. Did anyone think of anymore post icons we should add? Also as I said feel free to widen them to 65 or 70 or whatever. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## ChickPea

Hmm, the ones I did were 60px. Give me five mins and I'll make bigger ones and J can decide which he wants to use.

----------


## J.Edward

Hey Robbie - do they all need to be the same size? or can some be 60 and other be longer?
Just curious. I can do them all the same size.

----------


## Robbie

I'd rather them all be the same size because of a mild ocd, lol

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Edward

> I'd rather them all be the same size because of a mild ocd, lol
> 
> Posted mobile using Tapatalk


soooo, I guess that means you don't want me to make them slightly off center?  :Question:   :Surprised:   :Laughing: 

Edit - and... I just notice ChickPea had the zip up all along... and I was waiting for a new post  :Rolling Eyes: 
I'll try to get those up soon Robbie.  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

Robbie - here's the edited png files
Attachment 85989

----------


## Robbie

Icons are now live. They look great and thank you ChickPea and J. 

Posted mobile using Tapatalk

----------


## Robbie

One more small request...Can I get one that says Poll, and has this icon or something representative of a poll in the little circle? https://www.cartographersguild.com/i...l_posticon.gif

----------


## ChickPea

Yeah, I can take a look later tonight. Unless J's got five mins before then...?

----------


## J.Edward

There you go.... though.. it looks wrong somehow.
But work calls.

----------


## Robbie

I have my internet kinda back now, so I'll be able to make it look right...I mainly needed the font work, thanks J!

----------


## Ilanthar

Those new pictures are lovely. Good work, guys  :Smile: !

----------


## Robbie

It does look pretty great huh?  I just modified the Poll one...so it matches the style pretty well I think.

----------

